
Show HN: Findpi find raspberry pis on your network faster than NMAP - jamescampbell
https://github.com/jamesacampbell/findpi
======
jamescampbell
Hello all!

I was sick of waiting for the arp / nmap commands to work single-threaded to
find the raspberry pi's on my network.

Also, arp only works for devices you have seen previously, so you could easily
miss things.

I posted benchmarks on the readme. Interested in feedback, suggestions, and
please pull requests if you want to help improve it. Installs via pip and
python 3x only! PS - since I am lazy, it also auto-suggests the network range
you are connected to to be the network it searches, so you don't have to type
it in.

~~~
jjjbokma
You might want to add `DC:A6:32` to `checker`, see:
[https://udger.com/resources/mac-address-vendor-
detail?name=r...](https://udger.com/resources/mac-address-vendor-
detail?name=raspberry_pi_foundation)

~~~
jamescampbell
Thanks, interesting, I was going off of this, I thought, canonical list:
[https://gist.github.com/aallan/b4bb86db86079509e6159810ae9bd...](https://gist.github.com/aallan/b4bb86db86079509e6159810ae9bd3e4)
that only has the one Mac Address on it. I also found a second source to back
up the claim that DC:A6:32 should be added as well here:
[https://dnslytics.com/mac-address-lookup](https://dnslytics.com/mac-address-
lookup) by searching for Raspberry Pi. Thanks for pointing this out!

~~~
jamescampbell
Ah, just found it,
[https://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/a/100513/36948](https://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/a/100513/36948)
The Raspberry Pi 4 has the new standard mac address, so findpi would miss that
right now! Will fix this and push 1.0.4 release asap.

~~~
jamescampbell
fixed and pushed, 1.0.4 released.

------
thepapanoob
i would just use zmap since its not only for such a niche usecase :D

~~~
jamescampbell
nice!

